# Odd Happening.



## Alan Sweet (Nov 12, 2014)

I clicked on new posts and got a white screen with a bunch of stuff on it about MySQL not being able to connect. I refreshed and go a long list of stuff that looked like URL addresses. Finally, I just closed the browser and restarted it and came to woodbarter via a book mark and everything appears ok.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)

What are you using? pc, phone,tablet?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 13, 2014)

Desktop PC. Windows 7 Premium.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

Next time it does it get a screen capture for me - if you can't connect to the site send it to my email admin at woodbarter.com.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 13, 2014)

Betcha dollars to donuts it never happens again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)

If you don't know how to get a screen shot, let me know, I can walk ya through it. (What browser are you using so I can gather some info on it.)


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 13, 2014)

I can make screen shots. I use Firefox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)

Right on....me too. Do you use the Awesome Screen Shot add on?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

On a PC or laptop you don't need an app or add on - all you have to do is hit the PrtSc/SysRq button and it saves the image to your clipboard, where you can just paste it into your image editor to save or edit and save.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)

What if my button is 2 buttons? Then what?

.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)

woooo.....look at all that dust!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

A good guess would be . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 13, 2014)

Sometimes you gotta hit function or alt and prt scrn

Most versions of windows also have the 'snipping' tool under start-all programs- accessories

On a mac, you can hit command shift 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)

That button scrolls me up to the top of the page....??


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll have to research it in the am..


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Sometimes you gotta hit function or alt and prt scrn
> 
> Most versions of windows also have the 'snipping' tool under start-all programs- accessories
> 
> On a mac, you can hit command shift 4



Found the snip tool. Cool!!! Thanks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> A good guess would be . . .
> 
> View attachment 64085



Ok...I found out I need to press The fn key and the prt key then go to paint and paste....save, then post. 
meh...too much work. I like the screen shot add on.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I found out I need to press The fn key and the prt key then go to paint and paste.


That's what I said earlier lol

But yes, the snip tool is much better for a majority of things, especially when you only want a portion of the screen to be captured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 14, 2014)

I use the print screen and paint together. Since I leave paint open most of the time, this is no more than 3 button clicks.
Print Screen
Enlarge Paint (if not already enlarged)
Paste

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

I also use the snipping tool if I want just a small portion but I use Alan's method mostly because it's faster and fewer clicks . . .


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2014)

> Most versions of windows also have the 'snipping' tool under start-all programs- accessories



I wondered where that tool was. Thanks. Learned something new today, no I can go to sleep happy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 16, 2014)

You can put a shortcut on your desk top or in your task bar. After start->All Programs->Accessories. Right mouse click Snipping Tool. You will be given a number of options. You can pin to task bar.
If you want to put on desk top, select copy. Then go to desk top. Right mouse click. You will be given options. You can paste or past shortcut. I suggest you paste shortcut. Then when you want to capture something as image, click on the shortcut. And you can paste into messages, like below.


----------

